# Small tool gloat.



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, a big one for me. I received my DVR XP and finished the stand for it also. I wasn't happy with what was available so I designed my own and had a buddy weld it. The stand alone is about 150#. I through a few bags of sand on it this morning and I can't move either end anymore, so I think its stable enough for the big stuff now.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 29, 2006)

Small?

What do you consider big?

Sure is a beaut!


----------



## thetalbott4 (Apr 29, 2006)

Lathe is very nice, but that stand is cool. Great design.


----------



## vick (Apr 29, 2006)

Lock your garage!


----------



## wags54 (Apr 29, 2006)

LOL at vick---I'll race you there!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks fellas. 
Wiley, Mike will win, he lives two houses down. You guys better bring some friends, I'd guess with the sand bags its into the 500-600 pound range.


----------



## chigdon (Apr 29, 2006)

Love the stand!!!


----------



## Dario (Apr 29, 2006)

Congrats Kevin!!!

I have to agree...what do you consider a big/major gloat? [][}]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 29, 2006)

Brag, brag, brag! Looks great, Kev! Maybe one day. []


----------



## Pipes (Apr 29, 2006)

Man thats a NICE lathe !!!![]congrats and the stand is very nice also



http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow, now your cookin![]


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 30, 2006)

Great setup.

jim


----------



## penhead (Apr 30, 2006)

I have the original Nova...big tool jealousy goin' on here []

Very kool stand, too..!


----------



## Spike (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice. very nice.


----------



## bnoles (Apr 30, 2006)

Now watcha need such a big ole beast like that to turn itty bitty pens with []

Kev, that is an awesome set up and that stand is as first class as they come.  Nice gloat!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 30, 2006)

BIG tool gloat - plus.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 30, 2006)

congrats on the lathe, and you did a great job designing the stand. hope to get myself a Nova someday soon. will be looking to borrow your stand design when I do. I just hope tha by the time you read this it isn't all still looking so clean. needs a couple inches of wood dust all over it.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm very pleased with the stand, don't worry it is 6" deep in shavings already. I won't be able to turn any pens on it until I get a shorter toolrest. Not too worry though the Jet mini is still in service. Still trying to organize the shop so both lathes are in usable spots though.

And to answer everyones question, this is a big tool gloat, but a huge one would be a Oneway 2436, Stubby 750, or Robust 25x28. But alas this will probably be the hugest one I ever own.


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 1, 2006)

I AM SERIOUSLY JEALOUS! [}][}][}][}][}][}][}]


----------



## jdavis (May 2, 2006)

super job   as long as it works for u


----------

